# Goodby XM



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I canceled last night after 7 or 8 years of service. I don't remember anymore when I got my original roady radio. 

I had the half price deal last year and they offered it again yesterday or the $19.00 for 5 month deal. I turned them both down.

I just don't find I use the service much anymore. I have an Iphone and an Itrip and can listen to Pandora, Slacker and Iheartradio just about anywhere I go. I used to listen to Monster in the Morning driving to work and the Trucking Bozo going home. Since I am now retired and don't commute everyday it is pretty worthless for me.

I also have gone through a couple of batteries on my Jeep and I think it is because I kept the XM plugged in all the time. Since I don't do that anymore it is a hassle to have to plug it in when I want it.

As of this morning it was still activated but I am sure it will drop off soon. 

XM it was good while it lasted. 

I may take the money I save and buy a new toy, possibly an Apple TV or a new Slingbox.


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

Phil T said:


> I canceled last night after 7 or 8 years of service. I don't remember anymore when I got my original roady radio.
> 
> I had the half price deal last year and they offered it again yesterday or the $19.00 for 5 month deal. I turned them both down.
> 
> ...


I hear you, though I dropped XM shortly after they merged with Sirius. Once they dropped Beyond Jazz I was history...


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

erosroadie said:


> I hear you, though I dropped XM shortly after they merged with Sirius. Once they dropped Beyond Jazz I was history...


I still have XM but I really do miss BEYOND JAZZ


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I dropped them about a year ago, but mainly because I started flying more and driving less when traveling.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Phil i am like you with I phone now i can listen to i heart aol radio as well without ever hearing a commercial. I got the 20 5 month deal it is quitting here soon. I will not subscribe again to Sirius XM so I too will be done with them. Only time listen to Sirius now is on E. I hope they stay in business but it's going to be tough for them as new technologies comes out Max


----------



## Tallgntlmn (Jun 8, 2007)

I was driving a rental car that had bluetooth. My first thought was "man, if I had this in my car, I could drop Sirius." The only reasons I keep it is because terrestrial radio is awful, my iPod battery is shot and my CD player won't play burned CDs. If I ever upgrade the head unit or buy a new car, the Sirius sub will be revisited. Until then, I'd miss it too much.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

On second thought i may get sirius for the I PHone app. it's 2.99 a month. I can live with that. I will soon be working for D and we will get free tv. So i think i can afford the I Phone app. I enjoyed it when i had it. Plus as i understand it D got rid of Sirius. I think i would miss magic matt on the 70's in the am. Plus I enjoy the 80's VJ countdown on the weekends.Max.


----------



## XJS JAZZ (Apr 30, 2010)

Tallgntlmn said:


> I was driving a rental car that had bluetooth. My first thought was "man, if I had this in my car, I could drop Sirius." The only reasons I keep it is because terrestrial radio is awful, my iPod battery is shot and my CD player won't play burned CDs. If I ever upgrade the head unit or buy a new car, the Sirius sub will be revisited. Until then, I'd miss it too much.


Is that Augusta Nat'l in your avatar?:righton:
Drools/fondles clubs.

I'm a new old guy here and got here due to sonic tap.
I have direct tv and a major JVC system in my house.
Sonic has a great classic jazz channel.
The sound and selections are much better than the old XM/Sre you serious.

I want to get satellite radio for my car and, I called dmx about it.
They don't offer it as yet so, I'll just have to settle for xm/sirius as, it beats lugging around all my CDs.
I need to see whether I can velco the antenna inside the car.
I suppose if it's not going to work I can find a way to feed the lead between the top & top of the winshield if it isn't too thick.
I hope to be able to get sonic tap for the car soon.
Why do I keep thinking of spinal tap?:lol:


----------



## Frrrunkis! (Mar 3, 2008)

I cancelled my 3 XM radios just after the merger as well. It was a few weeks after Sirius absolutely gutted XM's music lineup...and basically didn't officially announce the channel overhaul until 12 hours after the change occurred and people called to complain.

IMO, XM was at it's best in 2004-2006. I couldn't turn my Roady off. Rarely was there ever an occasion where I could not find something to listen to. And the service was fantastic. 

I was so hoping that a major corporation or even a terrestrial radio company would have purchased XMSR, and I so wished for the Sirius-XM merger to fail...because I knew Mel Karmazin was talking out his rear and I knew the XM radio that I knew and loved (and the many reasons that made me choose them over Sirius) would turn into a colossal mess. Through the programming changes and price hikes...I'd consider myself absolutely correct.

I get the $20 for 5 months deal quite often, but I have no desire to turn one of my radios back on. And in my opinion, it saddens me that satellite radio could be so much more greater than it is.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

After a third thought decided not to renew with Sirius so for now am done with them. I liked it when i had it but with I phone now and portable speaker i can listen to all sorts of music sports and news. I even found some old time radio stations on shoutcast so am set. I even like the sonic tap on Direct tv found a few stations to listen to as well. I hope Sirius makes it but it's going to be tough for them. So long sirius max.


----------



## OldSkoolDJ (Jun 19, 2010)

I had XM for while between 2004 and 2006. I decided to not renew at the beginning of 2007 when my sub expired. For online or subscription type purchases, I use a Bank of America credit card that has "Shop Safe" throw-away credit card numbers available and gave one to XM. 

I started getting calls from XM to re-subscribe and kept telling them "no", but they kept calling. Finally I told one persistent rep "yes", assuming once they tried to run my charge, it would fail because I had canceled the cc number associated with XM.

To my surprise, service was turned on again and lasted for three weeks or so. 

Several weeks later, I started getting calls from a collection agency. Seems XM put me into collections even though the cc failed to charge!

This went one for six months, when I decided to write two letters - one to the collection agency, and one to XM. I told them in no uncertain terms I would file a complaint with the attorney general of MA as well as the FCC, etc. The letters and phone calls stopped.

I never heard of a merchant that ships product or provide services when a credit card fails to authorize. I'm an online seller and I wouldn't ship to a failed cc transaction.

Anyway, after that nonsense, I figured that XM was so out of control that, as much as I enjoyed the programming, I'd never subscribe to them again. The whole thing left me believing XM was run by scammers.

By the way, I heartily recommend the use of throw-away credit card numbers. It's the best way to prevent being charged when there's a dispute.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

OldSkoolDJ said:


> By the way, I heartily recommend the use of throw-away credit card numbers. It's the best way to prevent being charged when there's a dispute.


Once again, the best way to deal with Sirius XM is to not give them a CC number of any kind. Pay by personal check.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I've been a XM subscriber since 2002. Last week I called to cancel everything. I never use the service. Too bad. I've spent a fortune in radios over the years. I've got quite a museum. 

I can't say I'm going to miss XM. Pandora and all of the other online services are more convenient (and cheaper). I will miss XM when I'm driving out in the middle of the desert and there is now cell service but that doesn't happen often enough to warrant the cost. Besides, there is always my iPod.  .


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

gjrhine said:


> Once again, the best way to deal with Sirius XM is to not give them a CC number of any kind. Pay by personal check.


that's no safer than using a CC; a lot of merchants convert checks to ACH debit transactions and keep your bank acct # on file for future billing. It gives them a direct line to your checking account.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

brant said:


> that's no safer than using a CC; a lot of merchants convert checks to ACH debit transactions and keep your bank acct # on file for future billing. It gives them a direct line to your checking account.


Ok I have an unfair advantage here. My wife is the Worldwide Compliance Director for one of the three largest credit card processing companies on the merchant side. She says this is covered by something called the Bank Check 21 law of 2004. Basically it seems you are correct about the conversion of checks to ACH transactions. However this is supposed to be a one time thing and the bank acct # can be kept on file for a limited amount of time. It can not be done on a recurring basis without your authorization.

The bad news is it can be done and you have to tell the bank it was not authorized. The merchant transaction is then reversed and they pay some fees. The same thing can happen with an unauthorized recurring credit card charge. She says the best way to pay is by the Banks online Bill Pay service. That way it is all in the banks hands.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have not missed the service at all. When I cancelled I was told I did not owe anything but a month later I received a $9.99 bill. I called and they told me they would credit my account and then next month I got another bill. Called again and was told not to pay. Lets see what happens this month.


----------

